# Canada Pics



## shagnut (Jul 29, 2005)

I have downloaded a few of my pics to snapfish. One album is strictly of the timeshare itself. Hopefully this will help with what some people call "rugged" I also have a small album of my first day and the stampede parade.   I was not really pleased with my pics of the parade but did want to include a view. I am working on the other downloads now.  I hope you enjoy them.  Go to snapfish.com user name shagnut password shaggy


----------



## LynnW (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi Shaggy

How do you view someone elses pictures if you're already a member yourself? I can't logon using your name and password. What am I doing wrong? Maybe I don't really want to see them!   

Lynn


----------



## shagnut (Jul 30, 2005)

Heck if I know (lol) I'll just email you an invite from snapfish to take a look. If anyone else has this problem let me know and I'll be glad to take care of it the same way.  Let me know what you think! shaggy


----------



## OnMedic (Jul 30, 2005)

I couldn't figure it out either, but would love to see.

onmedic@sympatico.ca

Thanks!


----------



## LisaH (Jul 30, 2005)

Shaggy,

One needs your email address in order to access your album. Fortunately, I found it from the old TUG BBS. Your pictures are beautiful. Glad you and Kelli had a wonderful time in Canada.


----------



## Elli (Jul 31, 2005)

shagnut said:
			
		

> Heck if I know (lol) I'll just email you an invite from snapfish to take a look. If anyone else has this problem let me know and I'll be glad to take care of it the same way.  Let me know what you think! shaggy


Please e-mail me an invite as well, Shaggy.  Thanks.  Elli
ellimoos@hotmail.com


----------



## shagnut (Aug 1, 2005)

I will be finishing another set of pics tonight so once those are done I;ll set you up. It has taken longer than I thought. I can download them but then I have to change the captions and crop and fix em. It's fun to relive the memories. shaggy


----------



## shagnut (Aug 2, 2005)

*more photos*

I have finished 5 albums now on snapfish. The tug pics are at the end of Moraine and Lake Louise  albums . There should be a law against taking so many pics. I have added some calgary stampede parade pics also. I have added pics thru Monday which included the trip up the glacier hwy with the sunwapta and athabasca falls. Still left are Jasper, Maligne Lake & Canyon , the dogsled run, and my stay with Ann & Wayne


----------

